# Default Gateway Einstellungen mit PLCNext F 2152 und Siemens 1500er CPU über Cosy131



## Nilxbaurx (28 Oktober 2020)

Guten Abend,

aktuell haben wir ein kleines Problem, unsere PLCNext F 2152 über das Default Gateway (Wachendorf Cosy131) in Verbindung mit dem WWW zu bringen.
Das Problem muss entweder innerhalb der Geräteeinstellung im TIAPortal liegen oder in den Einstellungen im PLCNext Engineer.

Zu unserem Testaufbau:

Wir benutzen eine Siemens 1500 CPU in Verbindung mit einer PLC Next F 2152 (die Siemens CPU ist hierbei der PN Master).
Das ganze haben wir über einen Switch mit unserem Fernwartungsrouter verbunden.

Die interne IP Adresse des Default Gateways ist die 192.168.100.21, diese habe ich im TIA Portal in den Eigenschaften der Siemens CPU als Default Gateway deklariert.

Nun zu meiner ersten Frage, muss in den Eigenschaten der PLCNEXT (im TIAPORTAL) auch die IP Adresse des Default Gateway´s festlegen (Diese Adresse haben wir nämlich auch schon im PLCNext Engineer festgelegt (innerhalb des Projektes).

Desweitern haben wir auch über Putty mit einem Root Zugang die Adressen direkt auf der PLCNext (online Gerät) angepasst.
Nach einem Reboot der Steuerung hat es teilweise geklappt, das dann die Projektdaten(Ip Adressen) auch mit dem Onlinegerät übereingestimmt haben.

Nun das komische, die IP Adresse und das Default Gateway auf der PLC Next ändern sich wieder automatisch in 10.10......, nun stelle ich mir die Frage was genau wir Falsch gemacht haben?

Hoffe auf Konrekte Hinweise was wir änderen müssen.

VG
Nils


----------



## Nilxbaurx (28 Oktober 2020)

Was ist noch erwähnen wollte, mein Fokus liegt darauf in Erfahrung zu bringen, ob für PLC NEXT und Siemens CPU der Weg ins Internet (was für mich eigentlich logisch ist) das Default Gateway der angesprochene Cosy131 Fernwartungsrouter ist, oder über für die PLC Next das Default Gateway die Siemens CPU ist (da die Siemens CPU ja der PN Master ist), das gilt ja aber eigentlich nur für die Verbindung untereinander.

Default Gateway ist doch troztdem dann die 192.168.100.21 (Cosy Fernwartungsrouter).

Was auch komisch war, zum Test haben wir sobald wir im VPN Tunnel waren jeweils die Siemens CPU und die PLC Next angepingt, die Siemens CPU konnte man problemlos anpingen, die PLC Next konnte man teilweise gar nicht anpingen, teilweise kamen aber auch 50% der Pings an.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Oktober 2020)

Falls du wirklich Profinet (IO) verwendest, dann ist das nicht möglich, weil das Protokoll nicht routingfähig ist. Die Echtzeitkommunikation läuft direkt auf dem Ethernet-Layer über MAC Adresse, d.h. ohne IP und ohne TCP.


----------



## Nilxbaurx (28 Oktober 2020)

Was genau meinst du denn?

wir haben es ja auch geschafft über den VPN Tunel auf beide Steuerungen zuzugreifen, das hat ja auch funktioniert, der Fernwartungsrouter ist über WAN direkt an das Firmennetzwerk angeschlossen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Oktober 2020)

Du schreibst die S7-1500 ist PN Master (richtiger wäre Profinet Controller), dann gehe ich davon aus dass deine andere Steuerung Profinet Device ist. Damit verwendest du vermutlich Profinet IO.

Du möchtest also nun über ein Gateway in Form des Wachendorff Routers zwei verschiedene Subnetze miteinander verbinden, somit ist ein Routing notwendig. Das ist bei Profinet IO nicht möglich. Eigentlich lässt sich das bei TIA Portal nicht parametrieren soweit ich weiß, wenn sich dein Device in einem anderen Subnetz befindet als der Controller. Dass du zum Programmieren online gehen oder die Partner auch anpingen kannst, ist eine andere Geschichte, weil dieses eben auf IP aufsetzt was routingfähig ist. Profinet Controller und Device unterhalten die über die MAC-Adresse, da gibt es keine IP-Adressen mehr.

Es gibt noch eine unübliche Variante Profinet CBA, das wäre routingfähig wird aber so gut wie nie genutzt.


----------



## Nilxbaurx (28 Oktober 2020)

Ich möchte nicht über den Wachendorff Fernwartungsrouter zwei Subnetzte miteinander verbinden.
Die Geräte befinden sich alle im selben Subnetz.

PLCNEXT 192.168.100.10
Siemens CPU 192.168.100.11
Fernwartungsrouter 192.168.100.21

Ich möchte lediglich 1. Über VPN auf die beide Steuerungen zugreifen, sobald ich nicht mehr in der Firma bin.
Das hat auch schon funktioniert.

2. Über den Fernwartungsrouter der PLC Next die Möglichkeit geben z.B. eine E-Mail zu senden oder eine CSV Datei an einen FTP Server zu verschicken.

Punkt 2. ist der Punkt der bisher leider noch nicht so funktioniert wie ich es mir erhofft habe.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Oktober 2020)

Achso, dann war ich ja völlig auf dem falschen Dampfer unterwegs.

Das Gateway ist dann auf jeden Fall der Fernwartungsrouter und nicht die Siemens CPU.
Zur Phoenix CPU kann ich nicht viel sagen warum die Einstellungen nicht übernommen werden.


----------

